# Coilpack problem- contact Watchdog!



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

If tou have had a coilpack problem, please submit your problem to the following link, under transport and then cars.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog/contact/
I have posted the following to Watchdog

"Audi TT cars are suffering from "coil Pack" failures
This seems to be a common problem and Audi have no parts to repair
My car, only 5 months old, will be off the road until January ( estimated), as dealer will not commit to a date
I think this is totally unacceptable for a car costing 24k
I know of other Audi owners in the same predicament, having paid 30k for their car
Some owners are claiming 5 or 6 failures in as little as several months
As the failure is sudden and without warning, resulting in power loss, I feel this is a potentially SERIOUS SAFETY ISSUE eg on an overtake."

I am not happy at all about the feed back from Audi on this matter. I think it's time Audi are given some adverse publicity if possible on their inability to provide a customer service in line with their alleged quality image.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I think this is a good idea. I remember reading somewhere that Dealers are making more money from their service departments then selling new cars.

It seems to me like manufacturers are cutting corners in the quality of the parts they are using (AUdi with the coil packs + Air mass meters + noisy parcel shelves, BMW with Mini's etc).

I think its about time we as customers started to act collectively to ask questions. Which is why I think notifying Watchdog is a good move.

Coilpack issue should be a recall!

^Kast^


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Good move Teacher. I think your wording covers the situation perfectly. Suggest that everybody else in this predicament posts to Watchdog as well. But pressure needs to be kept on Audi UK too, by phone calls and letters etc.

The only thing we don't know here is how widespread is this problem amongst TT/A3 owners, i.e the % failure rate. The situation is probably exaggerated by dissatisfied owners posting on this forum. There are many more TT's and owners out there, that are not on this forum.

Just hope the TT doesn't become a laughing stock due to adverse publicity ..... then again Audi could at least fix the problem or as a minimum acknoweledge the problem and tell us what their plans are!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

"Just hope the TT doesn't become a laughing stock due to adverse publicity ..... then again Audi could at least fix the problem or as a minimum acknoweledge the problem and tell us what their plans are!"

I have been told that the problem affects a small amount of cars in a certain batch/VIN/chassis. Unlike some others on this forum, I do genuinely think that Audi are trying their best to get stock and to act quickly if/when the problems arise.

If/when this issue reaches watchdog then I hope that all those who support this kind of action are ready to take the hit 
on depreciation that this type of adverse publicity will bring on the TT.

It may be only be a 2-3% hit but that still adds up to a great deal of money to someone who has never had any problems in the past. Personally speaking, I think this course of action is not the correct one to take as it affects ALL TT owners!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

the thing is it doesent affect a small percentage because it also afeccts v.w 20v turbo engines ,seat 20v turbo engines and audi, and skoda 20v turbo engines hence the massive parts shortage!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I have been told that the problem affects a small amount of cars in a certain batch/VIN/chassis. Unlike some others on this forum, I do genuinely think that Audi are trying their best to get stock and to act quickly if/when the problems arise.


If you're happy for you car to be off the road for over a month then that's fine. Why don't they tell us what batch/vin/chassis number are affetced then and I'll go and lift up the bonnet on my car and check for myself! Uncertainty over!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

My car is not off the road and while I am sorry to hear about other driver issues, I also don't want my TT to suffer further depreciation, simply because someone else thinks that going to a TV show is the right thing to do.

As a happy TT owner, why should the marque/TT be rubbished on a poxy/exaggerating TV show, by people who don't care what impact this may have on the value and enjoyment of other peoples TT/Audi cars?

Also, if anyone out there is silly enough to think they they will get coils any quicker by moaning to a TV show then they are sadly mistaken.

I could see the point if all cars were failing or the petrol tank erupted in flames but it's another case of a minority potentially *crewing it up for the majority of happy UK owners.

In summary, coils will arrive regardless and will be fitted ASAP and afterwards those same peoples TT will be worth less if the car/Audi Â is rubbished on TV.

So what is the net gain - ZERO!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I've never suffered coil pack failure (touch wood) but I do support the other TT owners who are experiencing this problem. If they want to go to watchdog to make Audi 'listen' then I support them.

I don't think a recall would depreciate a TT, moreover it might actaually show that Audi are trying to sort the problem out.

AUDI as well as other manufacturers should be made to pay the price for putting shoddy parts into their cars.

Questions in my mind are, How long have Audi known about this issue ? They know how many engines are affected ( i.e. from the batch/vin etc) then why are they surprised by the number of coil pack failures hence causing a back log in their supply chain?

If I had coil pack failure and was told they won't get the part till February then i'm sorry that simply isn't good enough! This situation should definitely be highlighted Watchdog, Topgear,5th gear whichever programme but the message needs to be sent to Audi that they need to get on top of this issue and learn from it.

^Kast^


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

ttrrrrrrrr i think youve missed the point i dont think audi frankly give a damm otherwise why would they only replace one may be two coil packs and leave the other pottentially fauty parts so you can break down yet again i.e why not replace all four some people on the forum have had this happen on more than one occaision. if your worried about depreciation dont buy a car their never a good investment! the point is audi should recall all cars with the faulty parts and do something about it but as usual it all comes down to money. and audi would rather walk away!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Krud,

Do you own a TT or are you yet another gassbag on the forum?

Of course this is going to hit depreciation and I for one don't want the minority spoiling it for the majority.

If anyone is so upset about a slight coil issue on TT's and/or thinks Audi build crap cars and are not doing anything about the issue, then you and the other minority could do us all a big favour, by selling your TT(if you have one) and buy a more/100% "reliable" car.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i personnally dont think this will depreciate the value of the TT, look at how many Minis are being recalled and yet they still exchange for the same as you bought it for 6 months ago and also there is still a waiting list for both the Mini and the TT.
I think the point here is for Audi to admit there is a problem with a certain batch or all the batches of coils fitted to the VAG range of 2.0 turbo cars this way i would feel alot happier that if i was told my batch was ok i could drive with peice of mind and if i was told mine could fail then i would expect a recall on my vehicle.
Also if one fails then the lot should be replaced not just the faulty one as would happen if a recall was anounced.
One other question
Does this seem to effect all TT's or just a certain build week,month, year


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

I can't see that this will effect depreciation in the longterm. Yes there may be a temporary blip, but in a year people will have forgotten about the problem (assuming Audi correct the problem, which I'm sure it will).

The recall when the TT came out due to the high speed handling problems (Which as we all now was a major recall issue) doesn't seem to have caused any depreciation problems and there was a serious amount of news exposure concerning this issue. The TT is still has one of the highest retained values of any car after 3 years.

Basically there appears to be a manufacturing defect with certain batches of coil packs, they should have reacted quicker to the problem and maybe a little publicity will keep them on their toes in the future.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think it will hit residuals. The mini has had 5 recalls and still has great residuals.

I've had my TT for over 2 years and believe it is the best car I have ever bought. I will be buying a new TT some time next year, but I don't want Audi to take advantage of my Loyalty by continueing to use poor parts.

I feel very sorry for people who have paid 25k for a car only to have it spend more time in a service garage then on their pavement.

^Kast^


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Our TT has had no coil pack problems in 40k/2.75 years so I assume it's an OK one. However I do support those who feel the need to urge Audi along on this one. A friend of mine always makes comments when I tell him the latest thing to fall off/need replacing on our TT ... makes the TVR seem normal 

Next thing to happen is a sudden surge in VW/Audi 20V engined car break-ins just for the coil packs. 2 month wait ... 'kinnel.

Trefor/.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This is obviously causing concern among some of the members of this forum, to drive a car which has had this problem must be very disconcerting as to when or where its going to happen again and Audi needs to sort this out quickly, we are told that new packs are arriving shortly but thats it (as far as I can see). I dont know if my TTR will be affected and for those unfortuantly enough to have had one (or two or more) go then Audi should let us ALL know what cars are affected and will all coil packs be replaced or just suspect ones?

So with that in mind, how about we organise a protest drive and all meet at Audi UK on an arranged day and have the motoring press there as well to record the events, hand in a petition duly signed and see what happens, even if nothing happens it would be a great excuse for a TT meet  I just hope that no one breaks down with a coil pack failure on the way there - on the other hand that would make great publicity for the cause - said vehicle could be put on the back of a recovery vehicle and parked outside Audi UK.

As Audi are supposed to read this forum then maybe, just maybe we may have some good news before we take any action.

Dream on.

Graham


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> My car is not off the road and while I am sorry to hear about other driver issues, I also don't want my TT to suffer further depreciation, simply because someone else thinks that going to a TV show is the right thing to do.
> 
> As a happy TT owner, why should the marque/TT be rubbished on a poxy/exaggerating TV show, by people who don't care what impact this may have on the value and enjoyment of other peoples TT/Audi cars?
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the points raised in this post.
Whilst i understand peoples frustration with the current coil pack issue,i personally think that publicity like this will not help anyone in the long run


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

> Good move Teacher. I think your wording covers the situation perfectly. Suggest that everybody else in this predicament posts to Watchdog as well. But pressure needs to be kept on Audi UK too, by phone calls and letters etc.
> 
> The only thing we don't know here is how widespread is this problem amongst TT/A3 owners, i.e the % failure rate. The situation is probably exaggerated by dissatisfied owners posting on this forum. There are many more TT's and owners out there, that are not on this forum.
> 
> Just hope the TT doesn't become a laughing stock due to adverse publicity ..... then again Audi could at least fix the problem or as a minimum acknoweledge the problem and tell us what their plans are!


The fact is is that the Audi experience is not cracked up what it is supposed to be.
Whilst the service to keep us on the road has been excellent ( supply of a car etc), it is the the vagueness and lack of information from the dealer that is annoying. Also the attitude of "passing the buck", between Audi assist and the dealer.

I do not think that three TT's sitting in ONE dealership waiting for parts is a small problem - these are relatively expensive cars and this simply shouldn't happen.
TTrrrrrrrrr, there are numerous threads on this subject, the problem has been around awhile.Some people are driving Puntos whilst waiting for their car to be fixed- hardly a suitable replacement. Crap attitude and crap sevice by Audi.
I have worked in the trade and I can assure u that the dealerships will probably see us an an annoyance, albeit whilst waiting for Audi to come up with a solution.
I am assuming that there simply are no parts, it doesn't take 3 weeks to courier parts form Germany- more like 24 - 48 hours if you are on the ball
It would be cheaper to do this than pay for our hirecar.

On the subject of Watchdog, the threat of adverse publicity can and does often does spur a company into action, afterall they don't want it.

The mere chance of a BBc researcher phoning Audi UK about this could make someone get off their AR** and get a quicker fix.


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

Whoops, wrong quote on last post ;D ;D

Should be



> My car is not off the road and while I am sorry to hear about other driver issues, I also don't want my TT to suffer further depreciation, simply because someone else thinks that going to a TV show is the right thing to do.
> 
> As a happy TT owner, why should the marque/TT be rubbished on a poxy/exaggerating TV show, by people who don't care what impact this may have on the value and enjoyment of other peoples TT/Audi cars?
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> If anyone is so upset about a slight coil issue on TT's and/or thinks Audi build crap cars and are not doing anything about the issue, then you and the other minority could do us all a big favour, by selling your TT(if you have one) Â and buy a more/100% "reliable" car.


I am lucky in that I have not yet suffered a coil failure. However a fault that makes a car *unsafe*, undriveable, and potentially puts it off the road for over a month is not a slight issue in my book and causes me great concern. I would hope that Audi are concerned too, because if they are not, I may well take you advice and NOT buy an Audi next time.

I don't see why residual values have been drawn into this debate. That's not the primary reason I bought the car. I bought it because its a sports car and I enjoy driving it. If it can't be driven because of a minor part failure that Audi are unable to fix, then it's useless.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Teacher,

I can understand why you may wish to "teach" us objectors about the power of TV etc etc and although I am sorry to hear about your plight I think this course of action is not the correct one.

I believe that Audi are a quality company and are doing all that can be done to get more coils from the suppliers( they may have changed supplier(s) which caused this issue to arise) but at the same time the company needs to balance supply between your plight and the demand for the new cars being built for customers.

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I believe that Audi are a quality company...


ROFLMAO


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ROFLMAO


You shouldn't be laughing...you even have two of them!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTrrrrrrrrrr, do you work for AUDI purchance??????!!!!!1 

ALI


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

I fully support The TT guys behind this. its a shamballs.

ive had 2 go one at 3 k and one at 10 k all with in first 7 months of ownership

We should not Â feel like we have to carry around our own spare parts to fix our 30K cars when they are under warrenty.

Go for it guys. Â i know of several S3's which have had the same.

Spoke to bloke at audi parts at Oxford Audi he says Audi were getting 500 cars a DAY breaking down with these coils.

its not on.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

TTrrrrrrr - this coil pack thing is a complete cock up by Audi. It's because of customers like yourself that companies like Audi do not learn from their mistakes. They are relying on the fact that the car is desirable, and that Audi has a good reliability image, and using it to excuse the use of less than 100% quality components. If the issue is kept "quiet", what will stop them from fitting other low quality components in the future to cut down on costs. That will have a far greater impact on long term residuals than a one off issue today. I'm sure the BBC won't run the story, but a phone call from a researcher might make Audi do something about it.

Also, if you are really concerned about losing money, a car isn't the best place to invest Â£30K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

TTRrrrrrrrr, chief Audi apologist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Ali,

No I don't work for Audi(they could not afford me  ) but I have probably owned more Audi's than most of the people on this forum, so what is so wrong if I choose to voice my support for the marque/TT?

I've never had a breakdown in an Audi nor have I ever had any major mechanical issues that would stop me getting from A-B. The Quattro system has been a blessing sometime(try owning/driving a non-std, 269BHP Ur-Quattro from the early 90's and you will understand).

Audi built great cars in the past and still do. I can't find another sports car for under Â£30k, that comes close to the 
TT.

......over to the whingers and moaners again!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Nismo,

Are you another gassbag who does not actually own a TT?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I can see this getting like the Forum decline post of the other week :-X


----------



## cbcosta (Nov 25, 2002)

It`s not on!! It`s just not on !!!

When you spend 30K for the privilege of driving an AUDI these problems just shouldn`t hapen . I `ve worked bloody hard to afford mine... So Why should I just shut up and pay.... for a part that judging from previous postings is faulty!!!NO WAY

Depreciation??? Don`t worry Jeremy Clarkson took care of that by branding the TT Uncool !!!

I wonder If we would have bought the Boxster , would we be treated the same way?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

...only if the numpties who don't actually own a TT or will never own a TT go and visit the Citreon Saxo owners club for the musically challenged/under 18's.....where they belong.

.......now where did I leave my Dollar & Wham CD's?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> ......over to the whingers and moaners again!


 <-------- I guess that includes me 

Well, we all support Audi (otherwise we wouldn't have bought the TT!), but in this case I have to stand with the folk with the coil problems. A bit of solidarity, thats what we need to get Audi to deal with the issue. I'm sorry but saying that coil packs won't arrive till Feb' 2003 is not good enough 

^Kast^


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My TT is fine so far...after all it is only 6 weeks old.

For me it was only the TT that I wanted from the Audi range...I hope I will not regret this in the near future!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Vlastan, might be worth you getting hold of a spare Coil pack just in case.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I hope they have some in the continent...I will be driving through France/Belgium/Holland and Germany on Friday!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I must say that I am with TTrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and The Major on this one. 

Whilst the coil pack issue is a scunner, has anyone actually approached Audi UK for their comments. :-/

Dragging Audi's good name through the Watchdog mud, won't achieve anything. ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

ah..... another voice of reason speaks.


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be speaking to Audi Uk tomorrow.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Teacher,

I sincerely hope that you get a result. Try the diplomatic route, it may just work as they will be getting the expected heat from angry customer over this.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> I will be driving through France/Belgium/Holland and Germany on Friday!!


 All in one day!!! blimey you sure you're using Optimax and not Rocket fuel! 

Vagman..... If a number of dealers are telling people that they can't get the part until February, do you think AUDI UK are going to say something different?

Am I right in assuming that Audi UK main dealers would be part of the same optimized supply chain, hence a severe shortage of one part would affect them all?

^Kast^


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

I have to add that next week I am on holiday for two weeks so that I am even more annoyed that I am "robbed" of the enjoyment of my car.

Some of you may well ask what is the relevance of this- well most of my time driving is restricted to and from work and I would like the opportunity of enjoying my car when I can ( and now I can't)

A Mondeo is not a suitabele relacement and I have been stonewalled completely by both the Audi dealership and Audi Assist at getting this replaced with an alternative- they simply state that there is no alternative.
They could probably quite easily placate me for the next few weeks buy putting me into a more exciting car- but they won't. I repeat- this is not an acceptable customer service by any measure, if u think it is then u are too easily pleased


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OK you can call me a 'whinger' if you want, but...

I agree that ranting and dragging Audi's name through the mud will not help anybody. Although I can sympathise with people feeling this way as Audi have obviously cocked up big time somewhere along the line with these coil packs, as the problem has apparantly affected so many vehicles. They seem to be just relying on their prestige image to fob people off and hope they'll get away with it - waiting until February for replacement parts is just not good enough.

Vagman/TTRrrrrrr - if you coils fail tomorrow you'll be happy to wait until February to get your cars back on the road, will you?

No, I don't want to see my car ridiculed on Watchdog either. However, I think some sort of reasonable external 'media' pressure, be it on watchdog or through a motoring organisation, would help.

OK, so its not actually Audi's fault that the some of the coils that Audi buy and fit to their cars are failing. Yes, the fault is a 'minor' one, technically speaking, and it has not diminished my love of the TT. But we are asking (or will ask) for an explanation of the problem and what steps are being taken to resolve it in order to resolve our confidence in the car. I would prefer to hear a statement from Audi UK rather than to have to put up with the standard dealer bullshit 'we've never seen that before'

As it stands, I have a 1 year old 25k car that could break down at any moment, and has done so in numerous other cases. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Audi never did anything about the dropping windows issue so why would they with the coil pack. Something needs to be done. Not sure how call me ignorant arrogant what ever you like i also could not give a s**t if there name was dragged through the dirt. IMO of course ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

TTBag,

I am sure if they see your reg no you will wait even longer for a coil if yours packs in.

....and rightfully so, as anyone who keeps a TTR so clean deserves to be without coils for 6 months at least


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

how did you no my car is minging :-[ 
I have lost all faith in Audi so they can let me wait six months for a new coil pack, they will probably give me a vectra as a piss take car, sorry i mean courtesy car  ;D

Not had a coil pack go yet but i do worry every time i overtake that my TT will die and i'll end up having a head on with a arctic :-/


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Nismo,

Are you another gassbag who does not actually own a TT? (TTRrrrrrrrr)

Took delivery of my 225 coupe in May 2000 and still have it.
It will be gone before the warrenty expires.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

instead of putting their new stock of coilpax on new cars they are churning off the production line, they should divert them to broken down cars.

Fat chance!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I intended trying to get something offical yesterday but work got in the way (yeah I know - wrong priorities and all that!!).

I'll see if there is any news, details of affected models, etc, that I can get today.

I'm not saying what anyone should or shouldn't do but please do me the favour of 24 hours grace before the issue is pushed further outside this forum.

I hope this a reasonable compromise between the two sides of this discussion.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I hope they have some in the continent...I will be driving through France/Belgium/Holland and Germany on Friday!! Â


vlastan
as i said before,it's a world wide problem and therefore you're very unlikely to find one of the later 'j' type coil packs


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I can't decide if contacting Watchdog is a good or bad idea :-/ AT the moment, coilpack failure is the only fault i have not suffered. Having my second replacement screen fitted today, had the dropping windows (all varieties) and had my climate control unit replaced due to a cracked temp knob. Gonna ask that one of the new coils is fitted to my car when they start arriving (assuming i have not already got the newer J type).

My point is that surely this matter should be taken up directly with Audi UK on a mass scale. I did suggest a week or so ago, that we complete a questionaire, regarding which known faults we've had, how many times & when, then give these findings to Audi UK. Surely a mass assault on Audi UK would give rise to better results in the short term.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ali,
> 
> No I don't work for Audi(they could not afford me  ) but I have probably owned more Audi's than most of the people on this forum, so what is so wrong if I choose to voice my support for the marque/TT?
> 
> ...





> I've never had a breakdown in an Audi nor have I ever had any major mechanical issues that would stop me getting from A-B.


Perhaps you should spare a thought for those that have had problems, rather than just saying "I'm alright Jack....."

I fully support and applaud those people taking this problem to a wider audience. My TTR is unlikely to ever suffer this fault as its getting too long in the tooth now (Christ, it seems strange to admit that!) But having an RS badge on the steering wheel, as well as underbonnet insulation, I'm guessing mine is either a VERY early 2001 or late 2000 model, and as such probably has decent coils......

But all the same, this IS a very real issue, and people who are saying "it hasn't happened to me, therefore it isn't a problem" are quite frankly being rather selfish in their pleas for you to "not affect the residuals...."

C'mon - even after the safety recalls (2 or 3 of them?) the TTR still retains 60+% of its value after 3 years. There is only 1 or 2 other models in the entire UK sourced market that can better that. So do you REALLY think some minor publicity will do any damage? This biggest hit on residuals would surely happen if Audi fail to sort the problem out, cars continue to "die", and Joe Public decides "en masse" to ditch their 1.8T engined cars......

By admitting "failure" and starting to fix the problem, Audi can earn themselves brownie points. By adopting a "head in the sand" attitude, they will only anger current and potential customers and harm the brand image......

Go to watchdog! Go on!!! (and tell them about the f*cking windows while you are at it!)


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I have already contacted Audi UK about the fact my car had broken down 3 times with faulty coils and received a letter back explaining that they recognised there was a problem with the quality of the coils that they were looking into. They also explained that when a coil fails they are only replacing the failed coil and not the rest of them as they do not want to replace a coil that is working with a potentially faulty one. That is the general jist of the letter as it is not in front of me.

I am afraid that residuals or no residuals does not hide the fact that the car has broken down once a quarter since ownership :-/ I however will pursue my issue with Audi directly and see where I get from there.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Being the owner of 2 Audis for the last 12 months and comparing them with my previous cars they have suffered less problems.
They (especially the TT) have had their problems with rattles and poor standard of mechanics from the 'physical' side and really poor service from the Dealer - although credit where it's due - the Dealers improved after my wife 'spoke' with them.
As yet, I haven't had to empty the courtesy car ashtray over the service magagers desk as I did with the MG dealer!
As for dropping windows I found that when I didn't put my keys in my trouser pocket and my wife didn't squeeze them into a small bag the windows stopped dropping. This may not be the cure for ever-one but it was for me.
Going to Watchdog is not the right way to resolve this problem. 
Getting the facts and figures right first is the next step.
What goes wrong with the coils? Why do they fail? Simply saying they are a poor design does not cure it. Find out what makes them go faulty. Does wiring burn out - does a resistor or condensor fail? What makes it go wrong? Then a directed attack can be made - or some enterprising manufacturer will make a better coil pack then Audi and we'll use those.
Watchdog will not discover or cure the problem they will only whinge, moan, snipe and indeed, reduce the value of the car and the Audi marque in general.
Additionally, my own dealings with television news and the Watchdog style of program have shown they are nothing other than sensation pushers and are not responsible people at all.
Find the casue of the problem, then savage VAGi both directly through Audi UK and the Dealers.

My 2 pennorth - for what it is worth.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Going to Watchdog is not the right way to resolve this problem. Â
> Getting the facts and figures right first is the next step.
> What goes wrong with the coils? Â Why do they fail? Â Simply saying they are a poor design does not cure it. Â Find out what makes them go faulty. Â Does wiring burn out - does a resistor or condensor fail? Â What makes it go wrong? Â Then a directed attack can be made - or some enterprising manufacturer will make a better coil pack then Audi and we'll use those.
> Watchdog will not discover or cure the problem they will only whinge, moan, snipe and indeed, reduce the value of the car and the Audi marque in general.
> ...


I'm totally agreed with the comments above


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Being the owner of 2 Audis for the last 12 months and comparing them with my previous cars they have suffered less problems.


Lucky old you. Spare a thought for those less fortunate who HAVE experienced (and documented) a vast array of (unfixed) problems...... don't be so blinkered and selfish as to assume that EVERYONE has a trouble free Audi.....!



> They (especially the TT) have had their problems with rattles and poor standard of mechanics from the 'physical' side and really poor service from the Dealer - although credit where it's due - the Dealers improved after my wife 'spoke' with them.


Oh sorry, you HAVE had problems. But nothing that takes your car off the road for MONTHS...... And you think a dealer with a sexist attitude is worthy of credit? Christ.....



> As for dropping windows I found that when I didn't put my keys in my trouser pocket and my wife didn't squeeze them into a small bag the windows stopped dropping. This may not be the cure for ever-one but it was for me.


If you knew anything about the window problems, you'd know it doesn't solve the main one (the 2cm drop) problem........ so still an outstanding support / dealer issue methinks......



> Getting the facts and figures right first is the next step.
> What goes wrong with the coils? Why do they fail? Simply saying they are a poor design does not cure it. Find out what makes them go faulty. Does wiring burn out - does a resistor or condensor fail? What makes it go wrong?


And these are things that the CUSTOMER should be doing? NO!!!! Audi should be doing this. But will they unless pressured into doing it? NO! They've already fucked around for years regarding the dropping windows. Unless they have a rocket up them, they'll probably act in the same way with the coils..... Quite frankly, I don't give a shit what is wrong with the coils. I just know they are prone to fail. That left 1 forum member's wife STRANDED in the middle of nowhere last week, the choice being either risk wrecking the car to get her home safely, or risk personal safety by staying put.... I'm sorry, thats more important than fixing a rattle or whatever......



> As yet, I haven't had to empty the courtesy car ashtray over the service magagers desk as I did with the MG dealer!


One one hand you claim Watchdog to be "sensation pushers", on the other you cause sensation by your own actions..........



> Watchdog will not discover or cure the problem they will only whinge, moan, snipe and indeed, reduce the value of the car and the Audi marque in general.


No - but they might raise the profile of the issue and force VAG / Audi to do something about it. Reduce the value of the car? Unlikely. Audi themselves are doing that well enough for themselves.......


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I concur - wish the bunch of moaners would b****r off to another make of car and leave the rest of us to enjoy the TT experience.
If there is a problem with the car, get the dealer to sort it. Do you lot really want a program like Watchdog to 'investigate' this issue - I remember one of their investigations where a poor helpless woman had had problems with her last 13 Indesit washing machines over 20 years - silly cow still kept buying them!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> If there is a problem with the car, get the dealer to sort it. Â


The dealers can't sort it, therein lies the problem.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

i just hope those with the "im alright jack" attitude have a coil pack failure at the most inconvienient time.

Its not on , and something that shouldnt be accepted because "its an audi" "it does that"

\rant off


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> If there is a problem with the car, get the dealer to sort it.


I shouldn't say this, but at this point I REALLY REALLY hope your coil(s) fail while you are on your way to see your family / friends over Xmas. Then you might see past your own blinkered and selfish view that "my car is fine, so stop complaining....."

C'mon - the dealers CANNOT sort this problem out. Audi have fucked up by fitting crap parts, and there is simply not enough stock of replacements to get people's cars back on the road. Some people will be without their car for weeks, stretching into MONTHS, and I for one think this is a dreadful shambles, and a crap way to be dealt with. Expecting the dealers to sort this out is, IMHO, a bit like expecting King Canute to hold back the sea.

What happens when the next "part" goes wrong? What will be the next "DV" or "coil pack" or "suspension / spoiler (x2)" issue?

if you REALLY think that sitting back and allowing Audi the time and space to fix this in their own good time is the best way forward then good luck to you. Like I said, I hope it happens to you, and don't come whining on this forum when you can't use your car over Xmas......


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

This topic has become a classic tt forum slanging match :-/
2 opposing views which no amount of abuse will resolve :'(
We Have now reached a point where one side are wishing for others car's to break down over Xmas to prove there point :-/and the other side more concerned over a potential temporary blip on residuals than the real concern and worry of losing the use of there car for a longish time. :-/

There is no answer, Audi will not replace all coil packs unless they have too, they cannot suddenly produce them in the quantities needed and they certainly wont have a recall until they have enough information available to them to recall the batch of cars affected. It costs them too much :-X
But then unless they are aware that the feelings expressed here are valid (by using whatever pressure we can) they will also do nothing :-/

It's a no win, but maybe we can get a draw :-/

We need to stick together but we will not get a unanimous vote one way or the other.

Let's at least stop wishing each other gloom and doom, please, this is meant to be the season of goodwill ;D


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the not sure that contacting watchdog is the best way forward. Since the forum started, when major faults have been discovered, we've always discussed the idea of getting watchdog involved. I particularly remember the windows and snapping rear suspension arms issues. I don't recall it ever coming to anything.

I had one of the first TTRs in the country. I drove it 55k miles in 18 months. It was plagued with practically every known TTR fault, including clutch cylinders, flicking xenons, window dropping, squeeking headrests, faulty alarms, noisy door hinges etc etc. It was in and out of the workshop like a yo yo. At the end of the day Audi sorted the issue by making me an excellent offer in part exchange for a new model.

So i'm now on my second TTR which i bought in May 2002. Apart from a replacement air con unit due to a cracked heater knob, the faulty coil is the only other fault that i've encountered in 19k miles. Audi UK provided me with a courtesy car, that i'm quite satisified with, they haven't kept me informed or rang me back which they promised to do, so i'd rate their dealing with the matter 5/10.

Instead of getting the car on watchdog, i'd rather Audi put their hands up in the air, tell us exactly what caused the problem, and then offer a gesture of goodwill. When the cars had to be recalled for the suspension/esp/spoiler mods in 2000, they treated us to an excellent motoring day at Palmersport in Bedford. The compensation should merit the time that the car is off the road. Anthing up to 2 weeks is acceptable. 2-4 weeks I should get a free major service, and anything over a month, another palmersport day would be nice! Scotty, any chance of suggesting this when you have a word 

Overall, i'm thankful that they kept me on the road. C'mon Audi, you know that you're customer service is not the best, here is an opportunity to make amends!

Vince


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I intended trying to get something offical yesterday but work got in the way (yeah I know - wrong priorities and all that!!).
> 
> I'll see if there is any news, details of affected models, etc, that I can get today.


Thanks for your efforts Scotty. I think everybody should calm down, keep their fingers crossed that their coil packs don't fail, and wait for an official response from Audi.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Forums can inevitably be useful and scary in equal measure. 
Having been a member now for some 7 months I know of all the potential problems that can occur, but other than the AC knob my car has been trouble free. But I know too much, and do worry, and have just dug out the emergency recovery number just in case.
My mate has a TTC, knows nothing about the Forum, or even what size engine is in the car, but he's as happy as Larry and has no paranoia about breaking down. 
Yes, Audi should sort it pronto and do recall. It's still a great car and driving experience but somebody's size 10 shoe should be honing in on a manufacturer's rear end to get better coil packs. There's no point in getting a shipload of the current part.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I intended trying to get something offical yesterday but work got in the way (yeah I know - wrong priorities and all that!!).
> 
> I'll see if there is any news, details of affected models, etc, that I can get today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well here's the update (for what it's worth) :-/

The relationship I have with Audi UK is normally with the TT Product Manager but he is on holiday so I spoke to his boss who is the Product Manager for Audi UK .

He put me in touch with the P.A. for the Head of Customer Services. Unfortunately he was occupied in meetings all day (which I genuinely believe) so a explanatory message has been left for him.

Therefore I am not going to be able to post anything offical from Audi before the 24 hours grace that I requested are up. :-[

I will follow this up first thing in the morning and post the results as soon as I have something.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> OK you can call me a 'whinger' if you want, but...


Paul, you whinger....  ;D



> Vagman/TTRrrrrrr - if you coils fail tomorrow you'll be happy to wait until February to get your cars back on the road, will you?


Paul, I had two coil pack's fail about a month ago. I know how annoying and inconvenient it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

"i just hope those with the "im alright jack" attitude have a coil pack failure at the most inconvienient time.

Its not on , and something that shouldnt be accepted because "its an audi" "it does that"

\rant off

What sad clown would wish other fellow Audi/TT drivers the misfortune of coil pack failure :-/.

Maybe it' s our Lord paying you back Â 

....oh and yes I am alright Jack but hope that anyone who has the coil problem gets it fixed quickly.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Ive had 2 coils go. so i can sympathise with the TT guys.

people on here have helped me, why shouldnt i support them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

just my 2 pence worth.......ITS A SAFTY ISSUE,(sorry to shout) full stop,end of story...nuff said.
audi need to sort this yesterday... anyone with a safty issue on a car has the right to do anything they can to highlight the issue....


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

> I concur - wish the bunch of moaners would b****r off to another make of car and leave the rest of us to enjoy the TT experience.
> If there is a problem with the car, get the dealer to sort it. Â Do you lot really want a program like Watchdog to 'investigate' this issue - I remember one of their investigations where a poor helpless woman had had problems with her last 13 Indesit washing machines over 20 years - silly cow still kept buying them!


Teucer,Trrrrrrr et al - I don't think I am moaning and neither do I think I am whinging

I find it incredible that people cannot have an opinion without being slagged off for p****** and moaning

I wish I could enjoy the car, but unfortunately its 18 miles away, lying F****** in some Audi dealers 'cos theres no spares available for some "minor " issue that some people want to complain about. Whoops sorry- I meant piss, whinge and moan about

I bought the TT without having even looked at this website.
Me and my lass genuinely thought we were buying into the Audi experience, one of quality, value and customer care. We bought the car becauuse we liked it's looks and the way it drived

Only after purchase did we read of these "numerous " faults on this site.

To the critics of my actions, I personally thought that the faults listed on this site were from the minority of whingers and moaners i.e the few, rather than the majority, that have experienced problems. After all , people are ready to moan quickly enough rather than praise.

It has therefre been to my great surprise and DISMAY that each and every issue most talked about on this site has come to my attention through personal experience, namely:-

Bust indicators= crap quality control
Window 2cm drop = crap design ( didn't happen on my Toyota)
Bust CC knob= crap quality control ( I don't even use it , I reckon it spontaneously cracked)

And now the infamous coilpack

I genuinely believed that, on reading of each of these faults on this site, that they were extremely rare and wouldn't happen to me/us on such a " quality" marque.

As each one has, in 5 or 6 months and 5k,happened to our car then I feel that these MUST be part of a larger picture of failures due to Audi- or have I bought a lemon

The fact that I still like the car makes the first few faults tolerable, but when your car ends up off the road for an unspecified period of time, well I refuse to be quiet.

FYI Trrrrrrr, I am always polite, courteous and "diplomatic" when complaining. I just think I have the right to complain and if it is other outside parties to Audi, then so be it.

ps In a competely unrelated anecdotal experience, my lass got a great result from Hotpoint after informing them calmly that she would inform both Watchdog and every consumer affairs agency she could think of , of their attitude towards an issue with a fridgefreezer ;D

second ps was unable to contact Audi UK today- has anyone got a number other than the 0800 customer service one- no joy there, they know nothing


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think the suspension and the rear ball joint recalls were well publicised and did no harm to the TT.

Most people will put up with warranty issues and a few dealer visits for the odd problem.

I've had 4 warranty issues now and I'd still buy another TT.

A lot of you perfect TT owners are losing the plot being a little blinkered in that this is NOT a TT issue its a problem affecting the entire VW Audi range using these coil packs 1.8T engines.

Its no longer an occasional problem as the frequency of failures seems to have made it a worldwide epidemic.

I think its reasonable to say epidemic if the demand for a part is so great that you now have a waiting time not dissimilar to buying the whole car! (well not as long but you know what I mean! )

This part should last 100000 miles IMO before needing a replacement if we consider the old single coil-rotor-plug leads systems would last that long.

Audi are being shafted in rental fees keeping owners mobile and I think recognise a revised part is required with the number of Audis off the road.

The frequency of failures and repeat occurances makes it safe enough to say its a sub-standard component and I feel if you have not had a problem its more luck than part quality.

I think the volume of failures accross the board warrant that the buying Public should know what Audi are doing.

The current process of redevelopment without publicity will mean that we'll get coil packs as and when they fail. The replacements wil hopefully make the grade.

I rekon most of the TT owners, fashion junkies and trendy monkies out there are happy to criticise us because they are ok with replaceing the car after the warranty is over, but I want my car for years and the VAG range have always been my preference as I have mainly only had to service them changing service parts only.

I dont want to drive the car feeling if I push it a little hard the coil pack will go.

I want......

1. Audi to publicly admit a substandard part
maybe via watchdog, but this gives me assurance its recognised and is being dealt with.

2. A Recall
I want all 4 updated to reliable versions, I want my car to last years.
I want to drive it without feeling worried it wont make the journey.

I "think" its currently being looked at but want confirmation.

I dont want packs changed when they fail! I should have had quality part from day one. so do all 4 now.

:-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> if you have not had a problem its more luck than part quality.


I should be so lucky...like Kylie sings!! Or is it too early as my TT has covered only 2.2k miles so far?

Perhaps I should try the lottery too now!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

"Its no longer an occasional problem as the frequency of failures seems to have made it a worldwide epidemic.

I think its reasonable to say epidemic if the demand for a part is so great that you now have a waiting time not dissimilar to buying the whole car! (well not as long but you know what I mean! ) "

I think its unreasonable to say it's an epidemic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

"Its no longer an occasional problem as the frequency of failures seems to have made it a worldwide epidemic.

I think its reasonable to say epidemic if the demand for a part is so great that you now have a waiting time not dissimilar to buying the whole car! (well not as long but you know what I mean! ) "

I think its unreasonable to say it's an epidemic.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've just had a 30 minute chat with the Customer Services Operations Manager who has passed on as much info as he has. I will write it up in the next hour but I have some urgent work to do first.

Sorry for the suspense.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

*Summary of my discussion with Audi UKâ€™s Customer Services Operations Manager.*

It was a useful discussion where I am personally convinced that Audi UK are doing all they possibly can on this issue. The problem is not restricted to TTâ€™s or indeed to Audi. This means the issue is a lot larger than â€œjustâ€ us, as the other group brands have an even higher number of affected cars. This problem has managed to reach the very top as it is now on the desk of the Volkswagen Group MD. 
A press release is currently being prepared but the contents of the conversation were basically as follows :

The problem was really recognised since about April but was deemed to be manageable. One of the ways Audi managed it was by introducing the Audi Dedicated Technicians. This was to resolve live issues as quickly as possible whilst they were investigating the cause of failure with a view to manufacturing improved ones.

During November is became obvious that the problem was getting unmanageable as Audi by then had all their 500 replacement cars out on the road. The problem has now increased to the stage where two weeks ago Audi ran out of their own cars and this is why some people now have non-Audi cars (e.g. Modeoâ€™s etc)

It has now been agreed with Kevin Rose that Audi UK will source another 350 Audi's but these will not be available until the first week in Jan 2003. Until then non-Audi cars will continue to be used and have had the lease time extended accordingly.

So I guess the point is what are they actually doing to solve the underlying problem?
Well the J part Coil Pack that has been mentioned, is still not proven to be a guaranteed fix. It is hoped it is but because this is out in the field we will only know if they go wrong. (On this point, it would be useful if someone does have one of these fail to let Audi or myself know so it can be fed back).

The pipeline of supply does seem to be slowly opening but the shortage is basically caused by the "cost efficient" manner in the way parts are supplied. i.e. enough were ordered for normal manufacture and expected replacement needs but as has been seen, the actual demand has far outstripped this. The American manufacturer is obviously being pushed to supply more but there is no magic wand and it takes time for these to be made and distributed. It seems the problem is basically affecting a huge number of cars and not just in Europe, so we are not talking about small numbers being required.

To try to get people back on the road as soon as possible and in their own car, Audi have been trying two things.

[1] With the owners agreement, cars with faulty coil packs are being used to make say 3 good cars out of 4 off the road cars.
[2] Audi Centres have been removing coil packs from their showroom cars but this is up to each Audi Centre.

The subject of stopping production and using those coil packs for get cars fixed was discussed and I have been assured that ALL options are being looked at and these options could be ever wider than just taking parts of the production line.

As I said at the beginning I believe Audi UK are doing all they can but this issue is way above them. Audi UK are putting in a large financial and human resource effort into this. I know this doesnâ€™t in itself solve any one persons problem but I am trying to look at it from both sides and trying to consider what options they actually have.

It will be interesting to see the press release and also to hear what the MD is going to do.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for that Paul.

Lets hope Audi realise in future that giving us answers early will help us owners not get as frustrated!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So, when is the press release coming to us too?

...and how much compensation are they going to offer to their inconvenience caused?


----------



## Paley (May 8, 2002)

As someone who works in the meeja - and not a million miles away from the Watchdog prog - 4 observations:
It's a non-story unless significant numbers contact the prog.
I n the unlikely event that they do it, it WILL affect residuals more than it hits Audi. No question. Fragile 2nd hand market. TT already tainted. New models in pipeline. Suave Audi chap will come on and detail the steps they're taking, blame the supply side etc. People will be convinced by him so it won't affect the overall brand - but they will remember the TT. (wasn't that the car that kept breaking down?) So wave goodbye to a couple of grand. 
Ditto the joker who suggests meeting up with the motoring press. 
If you're not happy with your car sell it (if you can) - and take your brilliant ideas to another forum.
Paley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To be totally honest, if I thought that going to the press or Watchdog was going to do anything then I'd be behindf all the guys with the problem.

Apart from ranting at someone I really don't see how this will help.

Does anyone actually have any ideas on what Audi could actually do?
They have been let down by a supplier and are in a big hole. They are trying to get out of it and I'm sure they'd be grateful if someone has a clever solution.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Well by the sounds of it it wouldn't be an Audi guy on TV anyway, It would be someone from Volkswagen as it affects the VW group as a whole and from what Scotty said I think volkswagen have the biggest problem.

I think it's golf owners who will be shouting the loudest. Just think how many Golf 1.8t Gti's have been sold compared to TT's.

If I was the volkswagen group I'd blame it all on the Skoda division, there residuals couldn't get much worse anyway


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

In response to what more Audi could do,

I agree they've been very let down and are doing their very best to keep people mobile.

But I would like an assurance from an Audi that if this new part (J) does cure the problem (which I agree they may not know whether it does for a couple of months) that they will issue a recall to change everyones coilpacks over to the new part, rather than waiting until one of the old ones fail.

That would make me happy.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As I said *ALL* options are being discussed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> To be totally honest, if I thought that going to the press or Watchdog was going to do anything then I'd be behindf all the guys with the problem.
> 
> Apart from ranting at someone I really don't see how this will help.
> 
> ...


We are simply the customers and we buy a product from Audi. If Audi have problems with their suppliers it is their problem not ours...we are the ones suffering because of this. They should be able to manage their relationships with their suppliers in a better way.

I am sure that this doesn't cost them a lot of money at all, as they can claim back most of it from their coil supplier. They must have a contractual agreement that protects them in case they are distributed with faulty parts. So this agreement will mean that the supplier may have to give compensation money to Audi. And then Audi gives them to pay for the car hire costs.

What I want to see is that Audi pays compensation to their customers. After all we are Audi's customers not their suppliers customers.

Audi as a large corporate company should stop blaming others for their incompetence...and pay compensation to all the people affected.

I am driving to Europe on Friday and as I don't trust my brand new car, I have to take European cover. I didn't need this with my Passat before and my Passat never let me down before. So it costs me money now to buy this extra cover because of Audi.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> As I said ALL options are being discussed


including cupholders? surely THE best option!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> As I said *ALL* options are being discussed Â  Â


That is good news as far as I'm concerned ;D


----------



## geeman (Dec 11, 2002)

I had a moan at customer service and they have written me letter stating that they are aware of the problem and treating it seriously and have assured me that they will be checking all four coils (three have gone already waiting for the third since Nov 17th)

They said they will make sure all the coils are on the right revision and swap out all if neccessary to avoid me coming in again and again.

They also said the reason why we are waiting is because the coils are going through a QA process!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> To be totally honest, if I thought that going to the press or Watchdog was going to do anything then I'd be behindf all the guys with the problem.
> 
> Apart from ranting at someone I really don't see how this will help.
> 
> ...


Scotty......this is all I needed!

A. I trust you, as a representitive contact, if you say they are looking into it then thats fine.

B. The Press release, is needed because customers dont have the access you have and not knowing means you think your being ignored so this helps a lot.

C. Basically everyones a closet project managerand Â wants to run the project...get the duff packs get back to the manufacturer, isolate the defect get them fixed and a new batch out.

Whilst there are some who'll say its Audi's problem, they are doing well to keep you moving and out of the cold and hopefully people can be objective and at least appreciate that, even though it is Audis problem..they can not magically create parts out of thin air. The fact you aint having to hoof it in the cold and rain should be appreciated.

I'm sure Audi are doing what they can and my recent experience I was on the recieving end of customer service which I thought was superb.

Its the result of this which will be a landmark for me.

Everyone has different opinions on this but I still feel these should be 100000 mile products, they should be 8-10 year parts.

The ones in my car are not of that quality, I'd like Audi to sort me out with the quality of part that should have been in there in the first place.

This would be a good PR decision but a not so good for costs! Â :-/

I wont be happy to be running sub-standard parts after my warranty has run out. Lets hope they do the PR thing. 
My guess is it will cost around Â£150 per car to them to replace all old type coils and my gut feeling is they wont do it! Â :-/


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

Right, I've bought Forge Motorsports last coil pack

Audi will fit on Saturday and arrange to reimburse me

A bit of fuss was made about non audi parts and invalidating warranties

Forge assure its audi, a j type etc so am going ahead to get car back, also the part number matches that on order at AUDI

Audi garage told me the parts they are waiting for are "improved" to resolve this problem

My response is that I therfore want all 4 packs replacing as and whenpossible- priority at the moment is to get car on road.

I have lost confidence in the product- I was told today that ALL audi petrol engines are affected by this.

Will keep an eye out for that press release


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow have been sitting back and reading this post for a few days and have a few observations.

1. Thanks scotty for info but why do Audi not let their customers know what is going on? Much of peoples anger stems from lack of info.

2. It is not acceptable to replace a TT with a mondeo. Sorry. It is not such a mammoth task to source more Audi's. If I wanted to go out and hire an audi I could so why can Audi UK not manage it.

3. I love my TT, I have previously had and still run an A4 but does anyone get the feeling that like most things in life production is not as bomb proof as it was (just look at some Mercedes for example.

The TT is a great car and I am glad I bought it but Audi Uk customer service is not up to scratch but they know that most of us would buy another TT given nalf a chance and so they have us by the short and curlies. Saying that customer service is not up to scratch is not the same as saying you don't like the car or brand. Those Audi apologists do you feel that it is fair for someone to have their car off the road till february?

Takes cover.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Wow have been sitting back and reading this post for a few days and have a few observations.
> 
> 1. Thanks scotty for info but why do Audi not let their customers know what is going on? Much of peoples anger stems from lack of info.
> 
> ...


First of all let me say I am not defending them and I would be p155ed off if it happend to me. I'm just being a messanger and where relevant added my own opinion. However to answer your points:

1 A press release is coming. This is certainly not because little old me called up. It is because they need to inform everyone and they recognise that.

2 Maybe you missed the point where I said they have another 350 Audi's coming. THey say they can't get them before the first week in Jan. Could you?

3 As I hinted towards, it is easy to have a rant and a pop at them but do you have any helpful ideas. If so, then I know they are listening.....


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

yes i do. If they can not source audi's immediately why not use other VW, Audi, Seat prestige cars that they have in stock. I bet they wont offer you top of the range models. If my 42" plasma screen tv (if I had one) needed repair and wasn't going to be ready
for months I wouldn't expect a 14" portable TV.

People who paid 28K are entitled to rant if their cars are off the road for weeks.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

just wanted to say thanks to scotty for updates on the coil pack issue.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for the information Scotty. We will all await this press release with baited breath. As well as having your car off the road for weeks being highly inconvenient, it is the lack of information (or disinformation) that is causing a lot of frustration. I haven't lost faith in Audi and still love my TT.



> Maybe you missed the point where I said they have another 350 Audi's coming. They say they can't get them before the first week in Jan. Could you?


Just hope these cars haven't got the same duff coil packs fitted! I think their Diesel models may increase in popularity!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

If anybody has a snorkel you might find some in the English Channel ;D
But seriously, Iâ€™m only just getting up to speed on this subject what are the symptoms of this problem and is it safe to drive to your dealer?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If anybody has a snorkel you might find some in the English Channel ;D
> But seriously, Iâ€™m only just getting up to speed on this subject what are the symptoms of this problem and is it safe to drive to your dealer?


Audi said to me NOT to drive the car by the time then engine management lights come on!! Just call the RAC and wait for help they said!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Cheers V!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Audi said to me NOT to drive the car by the time then engine management lights come on!! Just call the RAC and wait for help they said!


Audi told me that it would be okay to drive the car the 20 miles to the dealer as long as I didn't thrash it. Slightly contradicting what Vlastan said, but I know I'd rather do that than wait for the RAC!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Thank you coupe-sport and Mike_V for the links you have placed in the 'Coil pack problems - the cause ... ' subject.

They are:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=620174 
and
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library/engine/f ... _pack.html

if others wish to follow them up.

Tthis was of far more use than reading tthe postts written by some of the people who can'tt conttribute to a reasoned debatte or factt finding ttrawl.

Who besides FORGE can supply alternative coil packs - or perhaps it should be where do they get them from?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.ignitionsolutions.com/products/direct.shtml

http://www.audizine.com/tech/howto/coilpack_shielding/

The aftermarket ones are interesting as a fair number of these small companies make an improved product , in this case it couldnt be hard to improve on the original !  ;D


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

> Does anyone actually have any ideas on what Audi could actually do?


Recall all 180s. Take 2 coils off each. The owners won't notice any loss in power as much as the 225ers and if they do, it may be a nice treat to get a nippy Mondeo for a few months.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ScoTTy,

Thanks for your comprehensive note about where AUDI UK are with the coil pack issue. Hopefully things will be resolved soon. As a new owner, I have been following this and other threads with some trepidation especially as I have persuaded the burrd to take the TT for our "round Scotland" tour over Christmas and New Year. I feel a little more confident as a result of your note i.e. around the "J" coils (which I assume are fitted to my TT as it was built in Oct 02), but have taken the precaution of getting a spare from Forge - to avoid "The Wrath of Burrrd"!!!

I await developments with baited breath (and it really is baited given that it is -4C tonight up here!)

BreTT


----------

